# LCD Monitor as a TV



## gopz (May 26, 2008)

I am planning to buy an LCD monitor (19 inch) and attach an external TV tuner card and use it as a TV.

Which brand should I consider and whats specs should I consider? I do not want grainy images or distortion when watching action movies or sports.

Should I go in for a widescreen or normal screen? The Monitor would not be used for anything else other than watching TV. 

Some of you might suggest me to buy a normal TV, but I do not have space for a TV and hence I want to hang it on a wall, so I am looking for an LCD monitor + External TV Tuner combo, saving space and also lot of money when compared to LCD TVs.


----------



## rutvijt (May 26, 2008)

The Picture Quality obtained on LCD TFT depends on the Quality of ur Tuner Card. If u go for a normal budget Tuner Card, it won't support resolutions  of the 19" screen. Even if u  reduce the resolution, u won't get that Crystal clear quality. 

So, my Advice:

1. Go for a 15" Widescreen.
2. OR Invest in a premium TUNER card that supports resolutions of 19"
3. Also, go for an LCD Screen with In-built Speakers. Or else, u'll have to get a separate 2.1/5.1 set.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

gopz said:


> I am planning to buy an LCD monitor (19 inch) and attach an external TV tuner card and use it as a TV.
> 
> Which brand should I consider and whats specs should I consider? I do not want grainy images or distortion when watching action movies or sports.
> 
> ...


 
If you don't prefer recording, go for DishTV's set top box that comes with VGA out and you can directly connect it to your LCD display. For resolution support, you have to check with them. This way, instead of buying TV tuner card, you can get the STB and enjoy crystal clear display.


----------



## acewin (May 26, 2008)

inbuillt speakers of most of the LCDs are not that good, so if wanna inbuilt speaker make sure of the model.
and as desibond says' a dishTV or anything like TATA SKY connection gives better picture quality. and only a good TV tuner CARD can give you good quality picture if you are using PC for recording.


----------



## gopz (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys...I think that TATA SKY is a good option because I already have TATA SKY and I just need to get an additional STB instead of a TV Tuner. 

Does anyone have a TFT monitor for sale?


----------



## gopz (Jul 14, 2008)

LCD monitors take VGA inputs...

TATA Sky has Composite output...how do I connect them?

Is there any LCD monitor which can take composite inputs?

Bump....

Guys whoever has setup this before, please help me


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Friends

I Have A DishTV At My Home.

Its Set-Top Box Is Like This

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/636210d2af.jpg

I Dont Have A TV Tuner Card NOR A External TV Tuner Box.

I Have SAMSUNG SyncMaster 17" LCD/TFT Screen

How To Connect The STB - Monitor


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ You may need something like this: 

*www.nextag.com/Premium-VGA-to-RGB-587741680/prices-html?nxtg=88bc0a1c0528-7725E6DBF02856BC


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 14, 2008)

No, But My RGB Cables Are Connected To My TV.

If I Connect The Down Second Port With vga cable to My LCD Monitor??


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 14, 2008)

i had this idea from long time back, n iwas planning to get dell 24" monitor which has AV pin inbuilt... and add a external tv tuner to it... n wala u have a working tv with cable n even add a dvd player

edit:guys check this out - intex 22" monitor with in built tv tuner @18k

*priceguru.in/archives/news/new-hardware/1945


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 14, 2008)

Can Anybody tell me the down second vga port needs male or female cable.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ You better check with the DishTV personnel whether it's activated port or not.


----------



## myhotdog (Sep 27, 2008)

why don't u use VIDEo to dvi converter


----------



## qazranchi (Sep 27, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I Have A DishTV At My Home.
> 
> ...



use VGA To RGB Component Cable. Check this

*cgi.ebay.in/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120308716775

and if you have a HDMI port on the LCD then go for HDMI to componet cable.  check this
 *cgi.ebay.in/HDMI-to-3RCA-Component...ryZ32837QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gsmsikar (Sep 30, 2008)

can anyone suggest me a good External TV Tuner for LCD monitor of 22" size /?

please reply...

thanks


----------

